# Fishies In Fluval!!!!!!



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

i found fish in my fluval 404 one was alive and the rest were dead how did they get in the intake covering is too small for them to go though.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

The only way in is through the intake strainer. Even with my largest fish I cut a hole in a new AquaClear foam block and slip it over the intake of ALL filters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Could you post a pic of the intake as what you think may be to small for them to get in may be big enough for a neon tetra to get in. 

It's usually a sign that the fish are ill if they aren't strong enough to swim away from the intake.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

rukshan said:


> i found fish in my fluval 404 one was alive and the rest were dead how did they get in the intake covering is too small for them to go though.


I have a fluval 305 and I have never had this problem. In fact I loose more feeders in the quarantine tank to the Penguin 330 then I do my fluval 305, They tend to just bunch up near the intake and give up. 

That’s a very powerful filter you have there. What size tank did you pair it up with? If I am correct the Fluval canister series doesn’t just increase in size but also flow rate. It may just be way too powerful for your tank size.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah or if you dont care for aeshetics, you could cut an X in a cool whip cover and slide it on the filter intake...if you do care about aesthetics then im sure you could make it look "natural" lol


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

harif87 said:


> Yeah or if you dont care for aeshetics, you could cut an X in a cool whip cover and slide it on the filter intake...if you do care about aesthetics then im sure you could make it look "natural" lol


I would think just wrapping a nylon stocking around the intake would prevent then from getting sucked in to the filter. However if the suction is too powerful they could still be trapped against the intake.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

The intake strainer on a 404 is small. A nylon stocking would clog quickly cuttin down the flow. A foam prefilter for the strainer will lessen the suction in any one spot.

I believe the flow rate of Fluvals is measured empty. Fill that up with the huge amount of media it holds slows the flow considerably.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

When I have fry in my tanks, I use a piece of netting (it's called toole in the craft or material section of walmart) and I rubber band that around the intake. Works like a charm.


----------



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

the tank is a 46 gallon i know that is small for a filter for 100 gallons. i know about the net thing from walmart i use it for my breeding tank i put it on my tank yesterday. just so i help u visualize the the intake opening is about 2-3mm wide no full grown fish could get in there. i have had this filter for about a yea and the same fish for about a year this never happened before i find it odd that 10 fish could get stuck in it at the same time(this is over a period of 2 days). and the great mystery is that i found a SWORDTAIL ALIVE in it there is no way the sword could get pulled in though the 3 mm opening and survive. the only other way in is the out take and thats the only plausible explanination buy how can fish get in the out take while the current is blowing out. and also the neons hang around the bottom they NEVER go to the top even to get food o how could they get in.(srry about the really long explanation)


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

rukshan said:


> the tank is a 46 gallon i know that is small for a filter for 100 gallons. i know about the net thing from walmart i use it for my breeding tank i put it on my tank yesterday. just so i help u visualize the the intake opening is about 2-3mm wide no full grown fish could get in there. i have had this filter for about a yea and the same fish for about a year this never happened before i find it odd that 10 fish could get stuck in it at the same time(this is over a period of 2 days). and the great mystery is that i found a SWORDTAIL ALIVE in it there is no way the sword could get pulled in though the 3 mm opening and survive. the only other way in is the out take and thats the only plausible explanination buy how can fish get in the out take while the current is blowing out. and also the neons hang around the bottom they NEVER go to the top even to get food o how could they get in.(srry about the really long explanation)


.Did you clean it recently?

I don’t know about you but when I clean my 305 I hook it back to the tank empty and allow it to fill with the tank water. There is a huge suction as the water pressure alone forces water into the fluval. The intake and the ‘out put’ both are taking in water sucking up anything nearby. It isn’t until the filter is primed that I plug it in. 

It’s at this time things in the hose are dislodged. It’s possible that at a moment like this the fish were haplessly sucked into your filter?


----------



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

i did clean the tank recenty but that was because the hoses were vibrating like something was stuck. and the neons couldnt have gone into the outake because they ALWAYS hang at the bottom. 

btw the heat in my tank is 80 degrees(stupid socal weather) i have a fan on and i cant keep to control it. could heat be a factor


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

rukshan said:


> i did clean the tank recenty but that was because the hoses were vibrating like something was stuck. and the neons couldnt have gone into the outake because they ALWAYS hang at the bottom.
> 
> btw the heat in my tank is 80 degrees(stupid socal weather) i have a fan on and i cant keep to control it. could heat be a factor


Have you thouhgt about installing a bubble wall?


----------

